# Finley's Summer Cut



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Pretty girl


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

What a gorgeous satiny coat on Finley!

Finley wears satin
In brown coat next to blue lake
For contrasts in gleam.


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

She has grown into quite a lovely lady! This is my favorite cut on Little Anderson. Her coat is really pretty.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Pretty Girl  She most definitely looks ready for summer!


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, she's a big girl. And she looks really happy. I love her summer cut, wish I could do the same with Sprout, but its looks weird on a 12 lb-er.

Keep the pics coming


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for looking everyone. I'll be sure to pass your lovely comments (and poems!) along to Finley as well!



McKay said:


> She has grown into quite a lovely lady! This is my favorite cut on Little Anderson. Her coat is really pretty.


McKay: Your sig photo was partly the inspiration for Finley's clip! Anderson looks really cute and is almost identical to Finley in the photo!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Her fur looks luxurious and velvety soft. Which comb was used to get her to that length?


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

KidWhisperer said:


> Her fur looks luxurious and velvety soft. Which comb was used to get her to that length?


Her fur is quite soft and does feel a lot like velvet! Finley and her velvet coat!

I actually clipped her with a #5 all over (forward and reverse), and the #10 for her face and feet. I started out with the #5 in forward and decided that it wasn't short enough so tried it out in reverse and got the length that I liked.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She's lovely and looks ohhhh so comfy for the warmer weather. Does she swim?_


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

McKay: Your sig photo was partly the inspiration for Finley's clip! Anderson looks really cute and is almost identical to Finley in the photo![/QUOTE]


Yeah! Finley and Little Anderson look very much alike! Pretty poodles!


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

spoospirit said:


> _She's lovely and looks ohhhh so comfy for the warmer weather. Does she swim?_


She loves to swim! We took her for the first time at the end of May and it took a little coaxing to get her in but then she started jumping in on her own and fetching after her ball in no time at all!

We're taking her up to northern Ontario (Lake Superior) in a couple of weeks on holiday. That should be a lot of fun for her!


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, Finley looks great. I think this is the clip I'm going to have move to for my spoo. With a six week old baby and two girls playing ball June has been very busy and Biscuit has been outside a lot. This clip looks easy to get clean and maintain(and easier is a big plus for me right now). SUre hope I can get Biscuit to look as nice as Finley! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome looking girl! I love this cut because it really makes the standard look like a proper gun dog, only better looking.

Greg


----------

